# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيده العيد   اجمل قصيده

## امير الضلام

عيديالعيد طل وودي أفرح بلقياك
إذا لقيتك فاعتبر ذاك 

يزين عيدي لا تقابلت وإياك 
أشوفك بعيني واصافحك بيدي

العيد بسمه تبتدي من محياك
وبكل يوم تصير عيدٍ جديدي

سعيد خط التهنيه ثم حياك
مضمونها يا جعل عيدك سعيدي

يا صاحبي جعل السعاده بدنياك
وعسى السعاده في حياتك تزيدي

هذي تحية قلب يفرح بطرياك
مباشره من دون برق وبريدي

وهذي سماك تلوح فيها ثرياك 
وهذي تحياتي بنبضة وريدي

العيد حليته بكامل مزاياك 
وبشوفتك يكبر بعيدي رصيدي 
                    مع تحيات 
                    اميرالضلام

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووو على الكلمااات الروووووووعه*

*ولاعدمنا جديدكـ*

*تقبلــــــــ تحيـــــــــااتيــــ*

----------

